# Possible Cleft Palete



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I noticed a slight odd look to one of my babies lips and today looking a little closer I noticed her nostril a little sunk in on that same side (she has an adorable look about her) anyway I was just thinking and wondering if they could have cleft palates like humans. So I just looked in her mouth and it looks like it could be just that an wondered if anyone had any insight or experience. He's eating we'll but is it hereditary?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's something I found: http://jackrabbitcheese.com/2010/03/23/caprine-cleft-palate/


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

From GoatWisdom:


> *Goats:Identifying Cleft Palate*
> 
> This is a rare, congenital disorder of baby goats known as "palatoschisis"; but if you raise enough goats it is one that may occur in your herd. For this reason, it is a good idea to check every baby for this problem at birth. Upon careful examination of the roof of the mouth (forget about the technical termination), you will notice a thin slit toward the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Well after doing some research and consulting a friend with goats. She said it looks like an injury the damage is to her left gum line not the actual palate which is good no congenital abnormalities. I called the breeder we got her from and she said that when she was a baby she was bitten by another animal and the vet came and checked her out and gave her some meds and a clean bill of health. She also said that we could bring her back and sounded so upset that she hadn't noticed the gum line. Our thoughts are, she's healthy, happy, eating well and plenty fat. We don't want to take her back  we already love her!


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Can I just say that we've been goat owners for a day and a half and I haven't been this nervous since my kids were babies!!! I didn't sleep at all last night worried about them


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You sound like such a good goat mommy


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the goat lovers club. And trust me this will not be the only sleep you lose.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad to hear it's not a major problem.  And that sounds like a conscientious breeder! It seems like more often than not, breeders refuse to accept responsibility - won't even tell the complete truth.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I had no ideal I would worry or obsess so much about my goats care. I have to remind myself to calm down and enjoy them!


----------



## jakrabbit60 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm glad it's not a cleft palette - they are difficult to deal with. Our cleft pallete girl died after six months.

For the record, cleft palette in goats may be hereditary, but it is more often caused by the mother eating certain poisonous plants while pregnant. Our cleft palette experience led us to talk extensively with Dr. Kip Panter at the USDA laboratory in Logan, UT. This is his area of research, and he was generous with his time.

See also this page from the Merck Veterinary Manual: http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/50803.htm


----------

